# Branchline Station



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

My first forey into scratch building a structure for my layout. I got the plans from Garden Raiways online and converted them to 1/24 scale.
Tape up to check out basic fit. 
Built from 1/4" Luan.





Then glued with waterproof glue.



Adding some ClapBoard siding that I cut on the table saw.



Added trim for doors and Windows



Then I made the corrugated roof from .005 brass that I pressed in a mold and fixed to the luan with clear silicone.
Added some Paint.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Bob!








well done.. 
Scot


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Really nice job. 

Adding some ClapBoard siding that I cut on the table saw.??? What thickness is the clapboard and i should ask, what size table saw....What those fingers.....lol 

Greg R.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

Posted By iaviksfan on 21 Feb 2013 12:58 PM 
Really nice job. 

Adding some ClapBoard siding that I cut on the table saw.??? What thickness is the clapboard and i should ask, what size table saw....What those fingers.....lol 

Greg R. 



The clapboard measures .040 x .335 +- some. I use a 10" table saw with an 80 tooth blade and a zero tolerance insert, I fabricated a sled to hold the wood down, fingers don't get near the blade.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Well they look great. Thanks for the info. 
Greg R.


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments.

With Decking applied


Interior almost complete, floor stained and poly'd, Pinup Girl Calendar applied.






Custom built wave shade lights made from .005 brass pressed to the "wave" and brass tube sprayed with wrinkle finish Grey


And pretty much finished with lights benches and a few characters. Now if the snow will melt so I can get it outside......


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to go, Bob! You join my list of talented (anal?) modelers. Couple of questions: what scale is she/he/it (in case I missed what you wrote); what are "wave" lights; and how did you make the roof supports, which look very nice, BTW. Now let's see some more stuff.


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

The Scale is 1/24th. Most of the rolling stock I have is Delton from the eighties and to the best of my knowledge is 1/24th.

Wave lights Should have read "Wave Shade Lights" which is a name I found when I was trying to figure out how to make them. They where my favorite type of street light when I was a kid so I decided to try and model them.
The roof supports are cut from wood and scaled to 4X4 and 6x4 then glued with waterproof glue. 
I just finished this poject a week or so ago and I'm starting on a gatemans tower and will post pics of that as I move along.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the gateman's tower! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

Is it my imagination or did the pictures disappear?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

_"Is it my imagination or did the pictures disappear?"_ Bob

I see six pictures in your originating reply of 21 Feb 2013 12:02 PM

... and...

I see six pictures in your posted reply of 21 Feb 2013 05:20 PM.


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Bobdsjr, I see the photos and the station looks like a real beauty. Well done.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that really looks great! Nice job!


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

You've done a really great job on the branchline station, Bob...looks like it fits right in. "Wave shade lights"!...OhMyGosh - what a blast from waaaay back past. Haven't seen or thought about them forever, and probably wouldn't have without your mention and fabrication. Seems like I remember them from the downtown Denver streetcar car terminal...the "Loop", as it was known. Would have been around late '40's. Yours are certainly unique, creative, and so well done! 

Cheers, 
GaryGJ


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking little station. I used the same process for making clapboard for my Dolores station. One section warped pealed lose from the foam board that I used as a sub-structure. I just broke it into several pieces and glued it back on. Correction: That wasn't the clap board it was vertical siding. I think that painting the siding on both sides cuts down on warpage. Anyway, great work you did on the station, hope it lasts you for many years. Looking forward to additional buildings.


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

Gate Mans Tower 
Deleted Body because the links did not work.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob and GaryCJ,

Could either of you explain what 'wave shade lights' are? I looked at the larger source pics, but what I see looks like little windmills! How are they used?


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

If you look in the last picture of the completed station you can see on the left side of the photo the completed light installed above the doors. The name "Wave Shade" comes from the shape of the shade above the light bulb, if you look at it from the edge it looks like a wave.
If you Google "wave shade light", "images" you will find pictures of what I was trying to copy in miniature.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary

If you look at the bottom of page 22 and the top of page 23 in the following PDF I made when Richard Weatherby built his lumber mill you'll what a wave shade lamp looks like and how he went about making it.

Richard Weatherby's - Lumber Mill (PDF 4.73MB)[/b]


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

An attempt to relink the photos 
https://onedrive.live.com/embed?cid=A48F0C931666A8FC&resid=A48F0C931666A8FC%2123794&authkey=AAitNAOwncqCGvc 

A little Cumbersome but it can be done.
Now if I could only go back and edit my original post.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob
can not see pics.
Dick


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

Dick413 said:


> Bob
> can not see pics.
> Dick


Yeah, I know, the original pictures where linked in HTML code which the new software does not support. It does work with the copy & paste features. Not sure if I want to recreate the whole thread.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bob,
Why not make a Gallery Album of your pics and leave out the dialogue.

If you want it to read left to right top to bottom, post the last pics first....

We are all learning new tricks.

John


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

Just testing This is from MLS library







A link to My onedrive Storage https://onedrive.live.com/embed?cid=A48F0C931666A8FC&resid=A48F0C931666A8FC%21698&authkey=AJPC2NNXNWW-Duo

Copy and paste of full size image from onedrive








Attached file upload from my pc.


----------

